# The Random Stuff Thread



## SixFootScowl

This is the thread to say whatever you want to say, serious or not. Post anything you want to share or say that you do not find an existing thread that applies and you don't feel like starting a new thread, or the item is not worthy of it's own thread. I'll start:

I am tired of the clock change twice a year. Have been too busy to change my car clocks so maybe by next weekend, or maybe I'll just leave them an hour off and live with it.

Now don't feel like you have to talk about daylight savings time (you can) but you could just as well talk about what your dog did today (jumped over the kitchen table perhaps).


----------



## brianvds

Here in sunny South Africa we don't have daylight savings time, so I am not too familiar with the frustrations of those who do.


----------



## mstar

My leg fell asleep from sitting down. Good news? I've got Bach prelude in c moll down pretty well....


----------



## Vaneyes

By the time I get all my clocks and watches changed, it's time for another change. I'll be depressed if this keeps up, and then I'll have to type something more substantial/revealing on the "Depressed" thread. Stay tuned.


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> *My leg fell asleep from sitting down.* Good news? I've got Bach prelude in c moll down pretty well....


I haven't had that happen for ages. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I hate when my leg falls asleep from sitting too long. Worst if you are in the car on a long trip.

Well, the one advantage I see in daylight savings time is it stays light out untill about 10 pm in the summer. I am all for leaving it on daylight savings time year round. They just turned it back last weekend, so Monday I got out of work about 5:30 and it's dark, but same time last Friday it was light. I looked at a globe and S. Africa is about 30 degrees off the Equator. Here in Michigan we are about 45 degrees off, colder climate, but probably not much effect on day length.


----------



## Vaneyes

TallPaul said:


> I hate when my leg falls asleep from sitting too long. *Worst if you are in the car on a long trip*.
> 
> Well, the one advantage I see in daylight savings time is it stays light out untill about 10 pm in the summer. I am all for leaving it on daylight savings time year round. They just turned it back last weekend, so Monday I got out of work about 5:30 and it's dark, but same time last Friday it was light. I looked at a globe and S. Africa is about 30 degrees off the Equator. Here in Michigan we are about 45 degrees off, colder climate, but probably not much effect on day length.


Especially if it's your right leg, and you're the one driving. Readers/lurkers change leg as necessary. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

My two AP English classes spent 75 minutes discussing the last four chapters of _Gulliver's Travels_ today--they came up with some brilliant analysis.


----------



## Aramis

> The Random Stuff Thread


sssssssss
Another one?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I am not sure what 'Classical' music is really ...

I know that the 'Classical' period is 1750-1820 but almost anything writ from approx. 1000 AD (for us Westerners) up to this very minute could count but based on what I just don't know. 

The Beatles have stood the test of time and one survivor has had a few forays on 'Classical' labels such as his Liverpool Oratorio but whether this latter work or any of the band material he co-wrote much for can be considered merititious enough to be considered Classical or even Classic is, I guess, a matter of opinion.

Another thread mentions Yes's Tales from Topographic Oceans which is an 80+ minute work with 4 discrete sections or movements and no orchestra. Deep Purple wrote a 'Concerto for Group and Orchestra but maybe this is confusing 'Classical' with a form rather than a genre.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Aramis said:


> sssssssss
> Another one?


Do you have a link to the old one? I'l ask the moderator to merge this into the old one.


----------



## Aramis

TallPaul said:


> Do you have a link to the old one? I'l ask the moderator to merge this into the old one.


What I mean was that many of TC threads, sooner or later, are turning to be "random stuff threads".


----------



## SixFootScowl

Aramis said:


> What I mean was that many of TC threads, sooner or later, are turning to be "random stuff threads".


Oh, I see. That happens at another site I frequent (www.standardshift.com). I was inspired by their random thread which has over 46,000 posts!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had 6 hours of sleep last night, but I survived. At least I know I can handle it, especially if I don't have a choice, like last night...


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I had 6 hours of sleep last night, but I survived. At least I know I can handle it, especially if I don't have a choice, like last night...


I was writing this insane paper for approx. 6 hours.  So are the hours or the papers longer in college?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> I was writing this insane paper for approx. 6 hours.  So are the hours or the papers longer in college?


Rehearsals are long :tiphat:

I've only had to write short papers so far, max of 5 pages. About to write my longest paper yet, about 10 page performance review. But that's not bad stuff, reviewing concerts analytically is my specialty.


----------



## cwarchc

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I had 6 hours of sleep last night, but I survived. At least I know I can handle it, especially if I don't have a choice, like last night...


Thats a normal night for me during the week
6 hours during the week (if I'm lucky) 8 to 9 at weekends


----------



## EricABQ

As far as blended Scotch whiskys below $30, Famous Grouse is the one to get.


----------



## EricABQ

Three of my coworkers and I had a discussion today about whether if we had to choose between spending one year in New Mexico's maximum security prison or three years as a homeless person in Albuquerque, which would we choose.

Three years as a homeless person was the unanimous choice.


----------



## Aramis

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I had 6 hours of sleep last night, but I survived. At least I know I can handle it


You're tough. Practice more and one day you might even handle 7 or 8 of them.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

It's cold, wet and dark here in the UK BUT sounds warm, dry and bright where you are so I hate you for living where I'd rather be ;-)


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

stick with a decent single malt


----------



## EricABQ

Svelte Silhouette said:


> stick with a decent single malt


Yes, of course that is preferable, but sometimes it is necessary to drink on a budget.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> As far as blended Scotch whiskys below $30, Famous Grouse is the one to get.


Don't care for FG's taste. In that price range, I like Ballantine's. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I changed my avatar to match the one I am using on standardshift.com. It also is my dream shifter, a 3-on-the-tree, like my first two manual transmission vehicles were. My old one was a shift knob from a floor shifted 5-speed.


----------



## Chrythes

I have no money to pay for next month's rent. Good news? The street sings welcoming tunes.


----------



## Itullian

Why do they insist on splitting opera acts on cds when the whole act can fit in one?
maddening.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> Why do they insist on splitting opera acts on cds when the whole act can fit in one?
> maddening.


Doesn't make sense. On the old vinyl records there was a sound quality factor to not stuffing too much music on any one disc, but I don't think that applies to CDs.


----------



## Vaneyes

People never warn you about their "crop dusting". They let you walk right into it.


----------



## brianvds

EricABQ said:


> Three of my coworkers and I had a discussion today about whether if we had to choose between spending one year in New Mexico's maximum security prison or three years as a homeless person in Albuquerque, which would we choose.
> 
> Three years as a homeless person was the unanimous choice.


Yes, but keep in mind that on the very last day of your homeless stint, you may get arrested for vagrancy, and looking vaguely like a terrorist with your long beard, may then be promptly imprisoned for a year in New Mexico's maximum security prison.


----------



## brianvds

Svelte Silhouette said:


> It's cold, wet and dark here in the UK BUT sounds warm, dry and bright where you are so I hate you for living where I'd rather be ;-)


Ah, just do what the birds do, and come to sunny South Africa when winter hits the UK:


----------



## Weston

The good news is the weird thing growing on my hand is not cancer. The bad news is I have a weird thing growing on my hand, now with two biopsy craters in it. The lengths my body goes to get a couple days off from work . . .


----------



## Weston

I confess I am hesitant to buy Naxos recordings now because that's mostly what I have, and I am all too aware of it when posting on the current listening thread. I've got to throw in a DG or Telarc to regain my cred.


----------



## moody

Weston said:


> I confess I am hesitant to buy Naxos recordings now because that's mostly what I have, and I am all too aware of it when posting on the current listening thread. I've got to throw in a DG or Telarc to regain my cred.


The good thing about Naxos is the number of historical reissues they have. e.g. the RCA "Rigoletto" with Warren,Berger and Peerce. Plus much more and older stuff.
Their new recordings tend to be by second tier performers and with the amount of bargains available these days who needs them ?


----------



## shangoyal

Q: How do you spell "favourite"?

A: It depends on u.


----------



## Ingélou

What's the luckiest letter of the alphabet to have?

L - it changes pears into pearls!


----------



## Flamme

Had only four hour of sleep last night cause i was enjoying my bathtub in 2 o clock in the morning lol after returning from town and watching the ''Walking dead'' got up today around 8 am went to work then to my friend got home around 5 dark was already descending and now im here burning the midnight oil instead showering and laying in the bed to read...I got to get up tomorrow to see my dad, will go with my bike although its cold...Random ''rant'' over lol


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Have you ever noticed that you can make your reader let down their guard the moment you introduce a typo into an otherwise serious sentence? Even if what you say is shocking or unexpected, it doesn't sound as serious or nerve-wracking.

"Would you like to go out for dinner this Friday? Jsut us two?"

or...

"Hey, sorry for not getting back to you, I don't think I'm intersted."


----------



## Flamme

I have overslept today almost till 13 pm i guess i accumulated a lot of sleepless nights, burning the midnight oil by computer or reading in bed fusioned with a lot of work or choirs in daily hours...Today im ''off the hook'' dont work so i have let myself go, i dont remeber when was the last time i had such a good and deep sleep. Its funny my mum walked up me up going to her job around 7 o clock and i was like what ''where am i?'' lol, and went to sleep again thinking i could never compose a sleep longer than 9 am, i usually sleep no longer than 10 in the worst tiresome conditions..But finally feeling alright and rested, focused, i was like a ''walking dead'' last couple of days...Sleep is very important


----------



## Flamme

Hey guys is there any topic about members pics and stuff...? I remember i have found one in the past but now its gone..


----------



## SixFootScowl

Good question. There is a new member introduction forum, but we maybe need an old member re-introduction/photo forum?

Oh, I don't suppose there is any reason you can't post a photo of yourself in this thread, though it may not get as widespread viewing as a dedicated thread.


----------



## Cheyenne

moody said:


> The good thing about Naxos is the number of historical reissues they have. e.g. the RCA "Rigoletto" with Warren,Berger and Peerce. Plus much more and older stuff.
> Their new recordings tend to be by second tier performers and with the amount of bargains available these days who needs them ?


I only have Naxos historical performances indeed. Never was interested in their regular catalogue. CPO and the likes are better for rare pieces and Naxos' actual recordings are generally outclassed by others.


----------



## Flamme

Waiting for the Walking dead... Two and the half hours until...
Maybe i will TP but i remember there was one, i tried ''search'' but came up with nothing


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> Waiting for the Walking dead... Two and the half hours until...
> Maybe i will TP but i remember there was one, i tried ''search'' but came up with nothing


Sometimes I get better results searching for a thread through Google. Just include talkclassical.com as one of the search terms.


----------



## Cheyenne

Google can search through specific sites. Just type 'site:www.talkclassical.com' with your search terms. Far more effective than the forum's search engine in nearly all cases.


----------



## Flamme

Nope, nothing...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> Nope, nothing...


Keep trying different terms or phrases you think may have been in the thread and hopefully something will eventually come up.

If we have a post your photograph thread we probably should specify that people really post their own photo not Mickey Mouse or some absurd picture like this (which has happened on other site's post your picture threads):








Sorry, couldn't resist the opportunity to post Shemp tangled up in a pay phone booth. :lol:


----------



## Winterreisender

Is this the thread you are looking for?
http://www.talkclassical.com/14282-post-picture-yourself.html


----------



## Flamme

When we talk about pictures...I stumble upon this on FB...I remember a case of photo manipulation of a soviet'' liberator'' of Berlin with or without a stolen watch, raising the flag
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1454563_546090532135970_549332297_n.png
Soviet in a way invented Photo shop


----------



## Weston

I recently listened to a science podcast in which we are informed, more or less as a side comment, that dolphins have names for each other in "dolphinese." Not only that, but when each enunciates another's name they include a specific syllable or inflection identifying themselves as the speaker. So every dolphin has lots of names depending on who is calling.

Mind blown, as they say too often now, but true in this case.


----------



## Flamme

I've heard the same for whales


----------



## Flamme

Everyone has a specific sound...Thy can recognise themselves miles away...


----------



## Flamme

Bike ride to the river and cooold and strong wind almost blow me away, jk...Although everything looks dark and hostile in this weather, it has certain charm..And air is clean too...


----------



## joen_cph

Stumbled across a surprising article telling of recent scientific research that seems to prove that females did up to 3/4 of the *stone-age cave paintings*, and that they took part in the hunting too

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/5...aleolithic-handprint-prehistoric-cave-art.htm

This will challenge traditional thinking among most archaeologists and specialists of that period.


----------



## Flamme

He was a GREAT guy...


----------



## Flamme

Was the whole day in the city on the political lecture about communist terror in my country after WWII now home, later a hot bath with my books, will do just fine...


----------



## Flamme

Stayed till three last night reading about this mystery...Food for thought
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taman_Shud_Case


----------



## mstar

Random? This is so spontaneously random that it is not even related anymore!


----------



## Vaneyes

joen_cph said:


> Stumbled across a surprising article telling of recent scientific research that seems to prove that females did up to 3/4 of the *stone-age cave paintings*, and that they took part in the hunting too
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/5...aleolithic-handprint-prehistoric-cave-art.htm
> 
> This will challenge traditional thinking among most archaeologists and specialists of that period.


We've come full circle, it's a *Woman's World *once again.

View attachment 29051


----------



## Flamme

Wow what a night kicked all my accumulated angst out...Ive been a naughty boy


----------



## SixFootScowl

Did an oil change at 1 am today. It was 18 degrees F outside, but I was in my garage with the furnace turned on.


----------



## Flamme

What is your car of choice?
Was today in a visit to a Beli Dvor http://www.royalfamily.org/?rs_beli-dvor,25 an royal family castle here in Belgrade and was really overwhelmed by richness and mixture of bysantian, serbian and russian architecture but also a lot of western influences for example some rooms are whole done in a baroque style, with tapestries and paintings of famous mostly italian and french painters and a lot of saloons and ''secret rooms'' for confidential conversations, for instance one with a small fountain which was turned on in these occasions to prevent ''curios ears'', also on many places thee are visible signs of communist savagery for instance putting the red star on places of former eagle crest and that looks really ''out of place'' and stupid even stars carved in marble pylons for what reason except for revenge i cant tell...And finally in a small church for royal family paniting of Jesus on the roof was shot through the head by some communist idiot... It was took from royal family after the WWII and used by former prsident of SFRJ Tito although he claimed he was above ''filthy monarchy'' he actually behaved as a ''tzar'' and watched a lot of westerns or played cards in former royal rooms with his ''revolutionary friends''... What i liked is a profound sense of calmness and specific pleasant odour in the building as well as incredible fresh air in the park surrounding it cause its very high on a hill where there were houses of country elite before and after war this time communist one and all the trees separate this ''territory'' from the city and you really can breathe like on the mountain a lot of oxygen...


----------



## Flamme

http://urbanlegends.about.com/cs/historical/a/friday_the_13th.htm
For me till now, hope dont jinx, is beautiful sunny day and got a message my paycheck laid on my account in bank, way before than in earlier months...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> What is your car of choice?


Something like this:


----------



## cwarchc

What did you exchange your 86400 for today
Did you make it worth it
You can't have it back
Peace to everybody


----------



## Katie

"So please welcome, to tell us what he thinks of Turf Feinz, the most bodacious street dancers in Modern Oakland..." - [with apologies to] Socrates


----------



## georgedelorean

Only thing to say: Booze.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yesterday I got to taste automatic transmission fluid. Then I washed my mouth out with Listerine. Happened because I was syphoning off a half quart over fill and had trouble getting the siphon started.

Years back I accidentally got to taste differential lube. That stuff is nasty.

Don't recall if I ever tasted motor oil. Gasoline once, back when I was a kid and we routinely siphoned it from the car to run the lawnmower.

Hey, this could be it's own thread:

What non-food substances have you tasted?


----------



## Totenfeier

EricABQ said:


> Yes, of course that is preferable, but sometimes it is necessary to drink on a budget.


You want to talk _budget_ blended Scotch? You're talking White Horse. Under $30 a handle.


----------



## Mowgli

Random was a cool character in the Chronicles Of Amber series


----------



## Dan Ante

Latest suggestion from the greens to combat global warming “Ban all petrol engined motor mowers” Makes ya proud to be human.


----------



## TxllxT

The story about the pianist behind the movie "The Pianist"

http://jewish.ru/ru/stories/chronicles/184329/

(If the text doesn't appear in English, you can use Google translate). The website www.jewish.ru is full of interesting biographical journalism.


----------



## Marinera

Dan Ante said:


> Latest suggestion from the greens to combat global warming "Ban all petrol engined motor mowers" Makes ya proud to be human.


Flatulence tax - on cows- in EU - still takes the prize.


----------



## Dan Ante

Marinera said:


> Flatulence tax - on cows- in EU - still takes the prize.


Are they still blaming the fart?? it's the belching that is the culprit, poor old fart gets the blame for every thing


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> Are they still blaming the fart?? it's the belching that is the culprit, poor old fart gets the blame for every thing


Cows are a bigger risk to the planet than cars and Dubya according to this article.

http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...ging-to-planet-than-co2-from-cars-427843.html

Get a scythe!


----------



## Dan Ante

Tulse said:


> Cows are a bigger risk to the planet than cars and Dubya according to this article.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...ging-to-planet-than-co2-from-cars-427843.html
> 
> Get a scythe!


Naa thats just a load of hot air...


----------



## TxllxT

Two anecdotes/thoughts from Mikhail Nikolayevich Zadornov, a famous stand-up comedian in Russia who died 10 November 2017.

What is an optimist? An optimist is someone who sees in a cemetery only plusses (+++++)...

About the difference between America and Russia.
English speakers say: "There is nobody in the room".
Russian speakers say: "There is no soul in the room".


----------



## JeffD

Count down till the moment we are tired of Millie Bobby Brown...

5... 4... 3... 2...


----------



## Dan Ante

JeffD said:


> Count down till the moment we are tired of Millie Bobby Brown...
> 
> 5... 4... 3... 2...


Who is Millie Bobby Brown???


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> Who is Millie Bobby Brown???


https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millie_Bobby_Brown


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millie_Bobby_Brown


Oh I see a pop cult figure, that would explain why I not heard of her. Thanks Pugg.


----------



## LezLee

Today in Glasgow I saw a sandwich shop called Bread Meats Bread......


----------



## TxllxT

*Advent calendar*

For those who love the upcoming Holiday Season: a traditional Advent calendar in digitalised dress-up. Every year Czech Television produces a new one. Just move the mouse over the picture and watch what is popping up. (Alas, the language is Czech).

http://decko.ceskatelevize.cz/advent


----------

